# Having a hard time judging size from a picture



## Poodlepill (Dec 31, 2010)

I was just looking at the other thread about show attire and saw some nice driving pictures and wondered what size those mini's were. Then I got to thinking I always want to know how tall when I see mini pictures especially in the cart, size it looks deceiving.

Could I see some pictures of you guys driving your mini's and tell me the size/inches of your mini.

Thanks


----------



## Sandee (Dec 31, 2010)

Here's my daughter driving our stallion 32"







Here is my mare 34"






Here's our new boy ASPC/AMHR who measures around 37" as a mini.


----------



## Poodlepill (Dec 31, 2010)

Great pictures its exactly what I want to see....Thanks

Would love to see more


----------



## ruffian (Dec 31, 2010)

Here's my 36" driving gelding, cart wheels are 24"


----------



## Relic (Dec 31, 2010)

My fave 34" gelding










32" stallion






30" beginner mare


----------



## susanne (Dec 31, 2010)

Here is Mingus, my 38 inch gelding, in an easy entry cart with lift kit and 24 inch wheels

On the beach in summer:






In early spring:


----------



## Getitia (Dec 31, 2010)

Here are a few

Grace - 38 inch roadster






Lightening - 37 inch country pleasure






Fire - 38 inch open pleasure


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Dec 31, 2010)

I think that's the sign of a well-proportioned horse- when you can't tell how tall they are without having something in the picture to compare them to!





This is Kody, he's 33.5".

Shown in his Graber show cart with 24" wheels.






And in his Bellcrown Minicrown.






Turbo is a little bigger than him but looks MUCH bigger than he really is because he's so leggy. I can't wait to see him in harness in the next couple of years.





Leia


----------



## targetsmom (Dec 31, 2010)

Here is Princess who is about 32" in our Graber with 20" wheels:






Here is Ruby, same cart; she is about 31.5":


----------



## jleonard (Jan 1, 2011)

Suzy is 30" (Don't have a good pic of her in the EE)






Locita is 33"






(Photo credit to Janeene Jennings)


----------



## Poodlepill (Jan 1, 2011)

Thank you all so much for the driving pictures with horses sizes, you all look fantastic. One thing that was slipping by my attention was the fact that the tire size was growing with the horse size!


----------



## drivin*me*buggy (Jan 1, 2011)

Here is my mare, Hidden Timber's Heaven Sent "Wish". She is 35.5" tall and put to my wooden easy entry with 24" wheels (though the wheels actually measure 26" with the rubber rim)






My 34.5" gelding Buck put to the same cart.






Buck put to the Frontier easy entry cart. I think this cart has 20" wheels






Buck put to the Hyperbike. I think that has 24" wheels.






Angie


----------



## Shari (Jan 12, 2011)

Maggie is 33 1/2" tall, summer and winter pictures. Have forgotten how big my wheels are, will have to go measure them.











Have to admit, I am at her limit with this cart, driving where I do. Lots of hills.

If I was going to drive all the time, I would want a Miniature a bit taller with a good build. Or a Hyper bike for Maggie.


----------

